

Ask HN: Is there anyone with "controversial" karma? - octo_t

Not just throw away accounts, but someone who posts regularly and makes both very high and very low karma posts?
======
ColinWright
What have you tried in order to investigate this yourself? I ask because I
just tried the first thing that came to mind and got an immediate answer. As a
result I'm wondering what you've already tried.

Or have you just asked on a whim, and not actually tried anything?

~~~
octo_t
I have, but most karma trackers don't seem to have stats for people with zero
karma? I'm wondering how you managed to find anything

(or am I having a brain fart and the search terms that I'm using aren't common
parlance for this sort of thing?

~~~
ColinWright
Well, now I don't know what you've tried at all.

So I just pulled up the top 100 people from the leaders list and looked at
submissions from 5 chosen at random. In each case there were submissions with
over 100 karma points, but the majority had just one or two. So these are
people who post regularly/frequently, and have very high, and very low karma
points on those submissions.

If this isn't what you want to know, perhaps you could be clearer. In
particular, since karma on comments isn't shown, I'm assuming you meant
submissions. If you meant something else, then this is a chance for me to
learn how to see the karma on comments.

------
mindcrime
I expect most regulars fit that description, if by "low karma post" you just
mean one that hovers around 1 point (that is, one that is neither upvoted nor
downvoted).

FWIW, looking at my own history ( I post fairly often ), I find that the vast,
vast majority of my posts get either no votes at all, or maybe 2-3 upvotes, a
few here and there get a downvote or two, and a small handful get 3-10
upvotes, and a _very_ few here and there get major upvotes (10 or more, up to
maybe a hundred or so).

Other than "celebrity" posts who always get massive upvotes (pg, etc.) I'm
guessing it's that way for most people.

Now, if you want to find people who have lots of posts that are highly upvoted
AND lots of posts that get lots of downvotes... that I'm not so sure about. I
can think of one or two people here on HN who are occasionally "controversial"
who might, but I'm not sure I want to name names, as it might come off as
insulting to suggest such a thing. :-)

